# This is why we can't have nice things...



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Last night I was involved in an accent, 18 year old male driver smashed into the side of my car and damaged the driver door, front fender and more importantly the front wheel took most of the impact resulting in the wheel damage so bad that the car isn't drivable - the wheel won't turn. 
the value of the car is probably around £2k and I'm guessing that the car will be written off by the insurers. 
I've never been involved in an accident and been in this situation before but was wondering what happens if the car is a write off. Can I contest the payout figure? I have spent a few hundred pounds replacing parts on the car and I'd like to have the cost of parts included in the figure. 
Regarding the type of damage, is it a costly repair to have the damage repaired, especially impact to the wheel? I'm guessing that the car would need a new brake disc, possibly CV joint, new wishbone, new wheel and more
I'm just not sure what options I have here. Feel gutted as I have spent plenty of time and effort looking after my car. 

TIA


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sorry to read this fella, first check your policy and I think you would only get the market value of your car, all work and parts you paid for will be irrelevant. For example if I spent £1000 on mods the underwriters would unlikely take that in to account, how ever if the car was repairable then you would expect like for like re placements. By all means contest what you think needs contesting and see what the insurance company advises you.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Almost certainly a write-off I'm afraid. I hope you're well, and not too shaken.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Unless you have declared mods they will not take it into consideration. If you have modded the car and not declared it I would stay quiet


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

hows your neck ;-)

be thankful he was insured! if youve service history etc you can send it all off saying you want a bit more. i did that with a mr2 that was written off - gave me a few hundred more.

some insurers let you know where its going to buy it back etc but id just take the money and buy another one. never keen on cat c cars etc but thats another discussion completely


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Don't be tempted to make a fraudulent whiplash claim like suggested above. 

The new parts won't add any value to your car. 

You can contest the valuation of your car, but you need to be realistic. Most people exaggerate the value of their car. Have a look on Autotrader and use cars similar to your car if you need to contest the figure offered.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

Kerr said:


> Don't be tempted to make a fraudulent whiplash claim like suggested above.
> 
> The new parts won't add any value to your car.
> 
> You can contest the valuation of your car, but you need to be realistic. Most people exaggerate the value of their car. Have a look on Autotrader and use cars similar to your car if you need to contest the figure offered.


who said it was fraudulent? have u ever been smashed into? even the most insignificant bumps can cause injury.

if the OP is injured and has a sore neck, brusied ribs or shoulders shouldn't they use the insurance they pay for? or should they 'man up' and take it on the chin? i know i wldnt.

im not saying go out and cause a crash for cash but if an innocent person gets smashed into and was injured i wldnt let peer pressure either way influence my decisions


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

kingswood said:


> who said it was fraudulent? have u ever been smashed into? even the most insignificant bumps can cause injury.
> 
> if the OP is injured and has a sore neck, brusied ribs or shoulders shouldn't they use the insurance they pay for? or should they 'man up' and take it on the chin? i know i wldnt.
> 
> im not saying go out and cause a crash for cash but if an innocent person gets smashed into and was injured i wldnt let peer pressure either way influence my decisions


A bit of backtracking/bum covering there. :lol:

How do you think people would read "how's your neck" followed by a wink? It wasn't a question of concern it is suggestive.

The OP didn't even mention he was injured. You've made the suggestion of injury and are now trying to justify that by adding things that haven't even been said.


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I don't have any undeclared modifications on the car it's just that I have replaced many parts for brand new parts which cost me a few hundred pounds (new battery, exhaust, brake discs and more) and if the car is going to be written off I'm hoping that I can request a bit more to cover the cost of these parts instead of just kissing that money sent goodbye, especially since it wasn't my fault I feel that I shouldn't be out of pocket. Major inconvenience really. I have no car, and also opted for no courtesy car when I renewed my insurance, hindsight is always 20/20!

I informed my insurance company when it happened and exchanged details, Will my insurance company assess the damage or will it only be the 3rd party's insurance that will assess the damage to my car and advise?
The 3rd party also mentioned that he would prefer to settle cash instead of via insurance as this will affect his insurance costs for a long time. Is this anything to be concerned about? 

Neck is fine fortunately, it wasn't a hard impact, probably ~30 mph but just enough to damage the wheel badly


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Kerr said:


> A bit of backtracking/bum covering there. :lol:
> 
> How do you think people would read "how's your neck" followed by a wink? It wasn't a question of concern it is suggestive.
> 
> The OP didn't even mention he was injured. You've made the suggestion of injury and are now trying to justify that by adding things that haven't even been said.


I took the neck comment as a joke . I was actually reading a few forums last night where the neck injury was mentioned, either fake or real. 
Hopefully if I get a write off settlement it will be worthwhile, if not I might suddenly develop severe whiplash, headaches, loss of normal function of bowels, nausea, and more .....(just kidding).

I had a look on Autotrader and compared like for like and my car should be worth more than I originally thought so it might not be all doom and gloom. Hopefully get an update tomorrow from insurance.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Gixxer6 said:


> I took the neck comment as a joke . I was actually reading a few forums last night where the neck injury was mentioned, either fake or real.
> Hopefully if I get a write off settlement it will be worthwhile, if not I might suddenly develop severe whiplash, headaches, loss of normal function of bowels, nausea, and more .....(just kidding).
> 
> I had a look on Autotrader and compared like for like and my car should be worth more than I originally thought so it might not be all doom and gloom. Hopefully get an update tomorrow from insurance.


Loads of people make fraudulent claims as they think it's normal and justified. It doesn't help when insurance companies also sell on your details to companies who will try to persuade you into making a claim.

Adrian Flux did this with me a few years back. They kept pushing for me to make a claim, which I refused and firmly pointed out I was perfectly fine. Days later I got a call and the person was running through my statement that I had given to Flux. Only at the end of the discussion did they point out they were an accident claim specialist and Adrian Flux had forwarded my details to make a claim.

I was annoyed and very firm that I wasn't injured. They still prompted me to say I was injured and they'd do the rest.

It's a messed up world when so many people are willing to commit fraud as if it is perfectly normal.

For a long time it was the first thing other people suggested on forums too. People would offer advice of how to earn a few quid.

Hopefully you'll get good money back.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Kerr said:


> Loads of people make fraudulent claims as they think it's normal and justified. It doesn't help when insurance companies also sell on your details to companies who will try to persuade you into making a claim.
> 
> Adrian Flux did this with me a few years back. They kept pushing for me to make a claim, which I refused and firmly pointed out I was perfectly fine. Days later I got a call and the person was running through my statement that I had given to Flux. Only at the end of the discussion did they point out they were an accident claim specialist and Adrian Flux had forwarded my details to make a claim.
> 
> ...


Spot on Kerr, and people wonder why insurances are going up


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Like others have said, I'm afraid the new parts you've fitted won't increase the valuation, however if you can prove that it was in excellent condition, that may have a positive impact. If you're not content with the settlement offer, make sure you either email links to the similar models of car you've found on Autotrader, or print them off and send them to your insurance. This will hopefully serve to get the valuation reconsidered. 

The way the third party injury claims business is conducted is ridiculous. I was literally plagued with texts and calls advising that I would be entitled to £3500 compensation after my accident. I haven't had an accident since 1994. Very worrying indeed. 

Anyway OP, I hope you get sorted. What kind of car is it? You always have the option of accepting the settlement and purchasing the car back as salvage, when you can repair it and put it back on the road as a Cat d. Just bear in mind that insuring a cat D will be slightly more expensive 

Cooks



Sent from my D6603


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Kerr said:


> Loads of people make fraudulent claims as they think it's normal and justified. It doesn't help when insurance companies also sell on your details to companies who will try to persuade you into making a claim.
> 
> Adrian Flux did this with me a few years back. They kept pushing for me to make a claim, which I refused and firmly pointed out I was perfectly fine. Days later I got a call and the person was running through my statement that I had given to Flux. Only at the end of the discussion did they point out they were an accident claim specialist and Adrian Flux had forwarded my details to make a claim.
> 
> ...


Agree with you 100% I've seen the crash for cash scams where there will be multiple occupants in the "victim car" and all surprisingly suffer from whiplash and claim for injuries. It's sad, and the innocent pick up the bill. The police were on scene after the accident and ensured no one was injured, or drunk.

Seriously considering a dashcam too.


----------



## Hondafan1 (Jul 26, 2013)

I had a 6 month old Citroen Picasso and whilst sat at the lights waiting for them to change to green a van bumped into the back of me. I got out and checked my car and as there wasnt a scratch on my bumper i said i would not make a claim and i never did. We swapped details and a few weeks later he rang to check how i was and was amazed I had not made a claim. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I remember being slammed in the side when I had a fiat uno turbo, I had with in a few weeks fitted brand new radiator, thermostat, and a new head. I had garage reciepts to prove and there insurance paid out for them on top of the value of my car. So if you don't ask you don't know.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

One thing at a time. First get the incident reported to your insurers and, if you have comprehensive cover, they should hopefully recover it to an approved repairer for inspection (so remove all your personal items). They will then advise if repairable or a total loss. 

You could try and deal direct with the third party insurers, but things may get delayed so it won't be the quickest option. Forget the dealing privately, I could almost guarantee they will back down once they know the costs and then start making things difficult. He won't want to pay any costs to put you in a replacement car either, and this can soon add up. 

Hopefully you will have some legal expenses/uninsured loss recovery attached your policy. If so and you have the third party details, the accident is clear cut and liability is not in dispute, they should be able to arrange a replacement hire vehicle whilst you are without a car. 

If it is deemed a total loss, wait and see what offer you get, it may be reasonable and you find you are happy with it, if not, we can through your options to try an contest it. 

There are so many ways things could go at this stage, so see how it pans out and take each stage at a time. :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Gixxer6 said:


> Agree with you 100% I've seen the crash for cash scams where there will be multiple occupants in the "victim car" and all surprisingly suffer from whiplash and claim for injuries. It's sad, and the innocent pick up the bill. The police were on scene after the accident and ensured no one was injured, or drunk.


My best was a personally injury claim from four occupants in a car that got hit when unattended in a car park. Shame it was a few years back as now insurers report these to the IFED with a view to prosecution.


----------



## armufti (Oct 11, 2016)

Gixxer6 said:


> The 3rd party also mentioned that he would prefer to settle cash instead of via insurance as this will affect his insurance costs for a long time. Is this anything to be concerned about?
> 
> Neck is fine fortunately, it wasn't a hard impact, probably ~30 mph but just enough to damage the wheel badly


Get a written, dated and signed letter if you go that route as I had a person try this with me, I paid and then he went to my insurance to claim through them.

Also get them to agree that they will not be pursuing the matter further through insurance and that all costs would be settled in person.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

DLGWRX02 said:


> I remember being slammed in the side when I had a fiat uno turbo, I had with in a few weeks fitted brand new radiator, thermostat, and a new head. I had garage reciepts to prove and there insurance paid out for them on top of the value of my car. So if you don't ask you don't know.


Very lucky to get that. Total loss is effectively asset replacement, so would normally reflect the market value of the car. Arguably a car with good service history and recent new parts has a higher market value than a tired car, but this isn't the sums of the parts.

Again many moons ago I had an old boy that had a Mini Clubman estate he'd owned for years. He spent over £1500 from memory on a replacement engine/gearbox and other bits to keep it going for a few years and within a week someone hit him and totalled it. We negotiated an offer of £800 and that was good offer at the time. If he had sold the car, he would have been lucky to get £500 as that was the top price they were selling for in a similar condition. The £1500 of work was his choice to keep it ticking and it didn't increase the market value. I felt so sorry for him and felt so bad trying to explain it.


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks Shiny, much appreciated. I've been in contact with my insurance co. and they will arrange the vehicle to be inspected for damage and repairs. Had a long discussion with the agent and I don't think it's worth dealing privately and arranging a cash settlement. I also need a car to get around and was told by the insurance agent that this cost would be passed on to the 3rd party insurance. Dealing privately also puts me at a disadvantage with having to negotiate cost and repairs and arrange car hire and more, just doesn't make sense with my situation. If the car was drivable it might be a different story.



Shiny said:


> One thing at a time. First get the incident reported to your insurers and, if you have comprehensive cover, they should hopefully recover it to an approved repairer for inspection (so remove all your personal items). They will then advise if repairable or a total loss.
> 
> You could try and deal direct with the third party insurers, but things may get delayed so it won't be the quickest option. Forget the dealing privately, I could almost guarantee they will back down once they know the costs and then start making things difficult. He won't want to pay any costs to put you in a replacement car either, and this can soon add up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm curious about something: since I've already contacted my insurance company and reported the accident and the 3rd party might not have contacted his as he wanted a cash settlement, my insurance company said that they would contact the 3rd party insurance company anyway and notify them that their client has caused an accident by their client. If the 3rd party still wanted to settle with cash, is there anyway that he could do so without his record being affected? Personally, I don't think so. I'm trying to understand the scenario where the 3rd party could pay for all my expenses and still keep a no claims record. 

Another scenario I was thinking of: say my insurance company contacts me, and says that the repair costs are too high and the car will be written off. I tell the 3rd party that the car will be written off as repair expenses are too high and the 3rd party agrees to then cover the costs of the repairs, so no insurance claims on both sides. We both win (?) as I get to have my car repaired and not written off and he gets to keep a no claims record (if it's not too late). Or will the 3rd party lose his no claims bonus since an accident has been reported anyway?
I know that a cash payment for repairs doesn't cover any disagreements/complaints/guarantees as it does with an insurance claim/payment but I'm curious if there's any scenario where we both win if the decision is to write my car off. 

I also had a look under the car and can see that the lower suspension arm is bent but I can't see what else is damaged, and I can't move the car to jack it up and take a good look. 
With OEM parts required for repairs I'm thinking that the car will probably be written off. Non OEM parts such as new suspension arms, new CV joint, new shock absorber and coil spring, new brake disc and more aren't too expensive and easy enough to replace myself and on eBay I can buy complete used doors for less than £100, but sadly it's not my decision. I also don't think I'd want to buy the car back if it's written off as it will have a record (Cat D I guess).


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Let your insurers deal with it all. Trust me, settling privately won't work. First off, you'll have get the total loss value out of him (or the cost of repairs) which as you say could be near on £2k. Then you have any hire car costs which will soon escalate.

The other chap probably offered cash thinking he can throw £200 at you and forget it happened.

If he wants to pay cash, he can always repay his insurers their outlay when the claim is finally settled to preserve his NCB.

You could of course withdraw your claim and deal privately, but you'll be on your own and would be taking a massive chance.

If it is a cat c/d then you _may_ have the option of retaining the salvage and repairing at your own cost, they will deduct the salvage value from your offer. If it is cat a/b you won't have a choice and it will go the snappers. As I said before though, wait and see what happens first, there are so many way ladies things could go at this point.


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Just received news that the car is uneconomical to repair.
Waiting to see what I get offered.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Post up how you get on. If you aren't happy, I can give you some pointers, but hopefully the offer will be OK.


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks Shiny, I have gathered all receipts for parts, MOT certificates, and more. Might come in handy.


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Lowball figure from insurer 
There are cars available with higher mileage and not as good condition and mine for more than what I was offered!
Never accepted the offer though


----------

